# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger en neusspray

## doubleyoukay

hallo,ben 33 en al zeker 5jaar verslaafd aan neusspray ..
het lukt me niet om er van af te komen ook niet nu ik zwanger ben,het afschuwelijke benauwde gevoel van die verstopte neus..
nu wil ik graag weten wat de gevolgen zijn voor mijn ongeboren kindje en of iemand mij daar advies over kan geven,ik ben al onder behandeling geweest bij e kno arts en flixonase gebruikt en dat hielp niet,ben best radeloos,probeer t nu wat t e verdunnen met water en zout.wie weet er voor mij tips?groetjes wendy

----------


## Pientje

Ik ga zeggen: radicaal stoppen.
Je bent al bij een arts geweest, vraag het hem!

----------


## Nora

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Is je kindje al geboren? Hoe ging het met de neusspray? Ben je eral van af?

----------


## nicwoman

Ik kan dit probleem...
Ben zelf op dit moment hoog zwanger en ben niet gestopt met de neusspray...
Omdat mijn neus niet meer uit zich zelf open gaat...
Je word er wel bang van, als je er aan denkt wat dit voor schade mee brengt aan je ongeboren kindje !
Ben erg benieuwd naar het antwoord wat je heb gekregen...
Kan iemand mij hier meer over vertellen ?!

Gr, Nic

----------

